# Signature avec image et lien dans mail



## robindesbois (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'aurais voulu savoir comment, non pas inclure une image dans ma signature mais une image avec un lien qui renvoi vers un site? 
Donc cliquer sur l'image!!!
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 place l'image dans ton mail.

Sélectionne-là, puis fait Cmd + k : une fenêtre s'ouvre pour saisir l'URL du site voulu.

Aussi : menu Mail / Edition / Ajouter un lien


----------



## AntoineDP (23 Mars 2016)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> place l'image dans ton mail.
> 
> ...




Bonjour, je suis en train de les faire pour ma boite, et entre les images on a le liseré bleu du lien, est possible de l'enlever ? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire :/


----------

